# mailq - Warteschleife läßt sich nicht leeren



## magic_halli (19. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

ich arbeite an einem Suse OpenExchange Server 4 mit Postfix und Cyrus.
Jetzt hab ich im Zuge vom Testen diverse eMails in meiner Warteschlange (mit root: ~#mailq Warteschlange anzeigen), die nicht zugestellt werden konnten/können.
Mit 'mailq flush' kann man eigentlich die Warteschlange wieder leeren, aber das geht irgendwie nicht. Die Meldung:"mailq: fatal: display queue mode requires no recipient"!

Mh, wie kann ich denn sonst eine eMail-Warteschlange einfach leeren - kennt sich da jemand aus?

Gruß und Danke.


----------



## rhb03 (18. Januar 2007)

Hi,

versuchs mal mit filgendem Befehl
"postsuper -d ALL"


----------

